# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Противоречия в сознании

## Александр Каирава

Харе Кришна Патита Павана прабху. Намасте.
Обращаюсь к Вам с вопросом о противоречиях.
До прихода в общество преданных я интересовался видами йоги (славянская гимнастика, хатха йога) и знанием о тонком теле. Придерживался строгой диеты по аюрведе, что придавало бодрости и энергичности состоянию ума и тела.
Но после прихода в общину вся диета потерпела крах, началось переедание, занятия йогой остановились. Пришли болезни. Получив общение и духовное знание, здоровье резко ухудьшилось.
Сейчас думаю возобновить практику хатха-йоги и отрегулировать питание. 
Могут ли навредить занятия духовному прогрессу, как черезмерно сосредоточенная концентрация на теле?
Что вы скажете о промасливании? Нужно ли это преданному?
Как совместить аюрведические принципы с неаюрведическими вечерними пирами на воскресных программах?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Шрила Прабхупада как-то сказал, что наш пост - это пир... А если по существу, то если уж и заниматься йогой или аюрведой, то под руководством именно преданного, так как эти ведические науки без духовной философии принесут только волнения ума и материалистические отклонения. Мы заботимся о теле, но так, чтобы в этом теле практиковать преданное служение, а не чтобы оно здоровее выглядело в гробу...

----------


## Александр Каирава

Спасибо Вам за ответ.
Аюрведа рекомендует для хорошего переваривания пищи определенное время для обеда (это полдень) 
Значит ли это что прасад, состоящий из риса, сабджи, дала, пури и т.д. (например на воскресной программе) в 18-19 часов плохо усвоится и образует аму в организме?
Заранее спасибо. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Мы должны быть разумны! Этого от нас требуют Веды! Поэтому если вы едите прасад вечером, то получите от него бесконечную духовную милость, которая не зависит от его количества. А это значит, что спасая свое тело, мы можем поесть прасада немного, столько, сколько нашему телу будет не вредно, а душа получит свое благо в полном объеме. Даже чаринамритой можно захлебнуться, если торопиться ее пить... Есть такая поговорка: глаз двое, а желудок один, поэтому разделите пополам то, что положили на глазок и этого как раз хватит вашему желудку...

----------

